# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Upgraded Piston Diverter Valve - In Stock - $79.95



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM Upgraded Piston Diverter Valve - $79.95*



_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 4:04 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I was thinking of swapping out my forge DV for this one. Can this OEM valve handle 20+ psi?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

If you already have an upgraded valve, changing over to this probably isn't worthwhile unless you are having issues with it.
If you currently have an older revision OEM DV, it is certainly a worthwhile upgrade. These seem to hold the higher boost levels just as well as some of the aftermarket valves do.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Clipsed (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Good stuff, gonna be getting mine from Bozzani VW locally when I get the money, glad to see ECS keeping the price down on these!


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Clipsed)*

I just bought this from you guys right before the sale


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

Placed order. I believe my original just went bad today.


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

One question. Is there anything else needed to replace the dv or is it pretty much take off old one and put new one in? Any seals needed?


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (-j-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit34* »_I just bought this from you guys right before the sale









Me too, worth it though

_Quote, originally posted by *-j-* »_One question. Is there anything else needed to replace the dv or is it pretty much take off old one and put new one in? Any seals needed?

nothing else needed.


_Modified by solo8788 at 5:44 AM 6-7-2009_


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (solo8788)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (-j-)*

Good deal ECS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just ordered one, considering I just got a quote of $132 from my local dealer and many parts stores are out of stock on these babies.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ElectroMike)*

Thanks for the orders everyone!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I love getting that nice email you guys send out with the tracking # from your company, always makes me feel nice and warm inside!








That's C/S 101, keep your customer informed at all times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_I was thinking of swapping out my forge DV for this one. Can this OEM valve handle 20+ psi?

I don't know which DV I have but my factory DV handles 22psi all day long for the last 17,000 miles.


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

does the 2008 2.0 fsi already have this valve, because someone told me that my dv is the updated version so there is no need to upgrade to a forge dv, is this true


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (eatmorice)*

These were released in the TSI models, so some of the 08+ cars will already have this valve installed from the factory.
These valves have proven to hold up much better than the previous versions because of the changeover to the piston style valve, so it becomes not as necessary to upgrade to an aftermarket valve. Many people are using these as an upgrade / replacement because of the cost.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you ECS for the quick shipment. Got it yesterday and installed. Huge difference from the one original for sure.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Got my part yesterday as well, in addition to other items in the box, nice to see "Made in Germany" on all the parts you guys sent me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

shouldn't you guys update the thread to reflect the most current price?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Shazsta)*

These will be back in stock again at the lower pricing in early July, we'll be sure to update the thread once they are back in stock.


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

tag


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (00boraslow)*

Now *Back In Stock !!!*


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_If you already have an upgraded valve, changing over to this probably isn't worthwhile unless you are having issues with it.
If you currently have an older revision OEM DV, it is certainly a worthwhile upgrade. These seem to hold the higher boost levels just as well as some of the aftermarket valves do.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


reason being, a few BT guys are having issues with the forge valve and boosting issues. also, ecu will be happy with an electronically controlled valve. my mistake was jumping in the forge valve too quickly.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*

ordered this dv at 10am today.... 3 hrs later and it's shipped.
thank you ecs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

ordered one of these like 4 months ago.. yet to install it.. seriously need to not drink every weekend.


----------



## chad1230 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

do you sell the stock dv bolts? i couldn't find them on the website. thanks


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (chad1230)*

do you also carry the forge diverter valve "spacer/BOV" that works with the new D valve depicted in the link?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chad1230* »_do you sell the stock dv bolts? i couldn't find them on the website. thanks

Yes, replacement bolts can be found here on the site:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply

_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_do you also carry the forge diverter valve "spacer/BOV" that works with the new D valve depicted in the link?

Yes, they can be found here on the website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## jsharp4684 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

They really should have pointed you to the ONLY one that works with the rev D valve and that's the TSI versions. It bolts up fine to the FSI motor, so it's not really "TSI Only". I've had that setup for about a month. Forge released the "TSI version" as a phase out upgrade from the original FSI spacer and was designed to be backwards compatible to FSI motors and all the other factory DVs.
I'm quite disappointed that the ECS site has still not edited their product description to tell their customers the revision D valve is NOT compatible with the older "FSI Only" spacer.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (jsharp4684)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsharp4684* »_They really should have pointed you to the ONLY one that works with the rev D valve and that's the TSI versions. It bolts up fine to the FSI motor, so it's not really "TSI Only". I've had that setup for about a month. Forge released the "TSI version" as a phase out upgrade from the original FSI spacer and was designed to be backwards compatible to FSI motors and all the other factory DVs.
I'm quite disappointed that the ECS site has still not edited their product description to tell their customers the revision D valve is NOT compatible with the older "FSI Only" spacer.

yeah no offense ECS but your new website is very tricky to navigate through......i liked it MUCH better before.
so is that link provided not the correct forge valve for the D variant DV? looks like they are simply offering a black and polished version


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (jsharp4684)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsharp4684* »_I'm quite disappointed that the ECS site has still not edited their product description to tell their customers the revision D valve is NOT compatible with the older "FSI Only" spacer.

The descriptions have been updated on the website, we apologize for any confusion.


----------



## jsharp4684 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks...just didn't want to see someone order and not get what they need.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
The descriptions have been updated on the website, we apologize for any confusion.

So the only difference between those 2 valves is one is black one is polished but both with work with the D variat DV correct?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Correct, only the Atmospheric will work with the D revision DV and they are available in a black and polished version. The switchable will not work with the newest D revision DV.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Correct, only the Atmospheric will work with the D revision DV and they are available in a black and polished version. The switchable will not work with the newest D revision DV.

thanks for the help! order placed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sure thing, more than happy to help out, thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Upgraded Piston Diverter Valve - In Stock - $79.95 (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Ordered mine today. My stocker crapped out this weekend. Hope I get my new one SOON...no boost sucks!!!
Thanks for keeping the prices down ECS!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Now Back In Stock !!!*


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

sweet deal ECS, thanks for keeping the price down.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

how does this spacer blow off works ? does it protect the turbo better than the stock dv rev D ?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The Forge spacer is mainly for sound, it will let you hear the blow off sound more apparently.
Thanks again for the orders everyone!


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

i want tot use it with my atp stage 3, and i would like to know if i need the S3 flange to fit with it?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent.
Thanks again for the orders everyone!


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ordered 2 days ago


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

hey just wondering but is ECS planing on showing up at H2o??


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately we will not be attending H20, while we do sponsor some of the events we typically do not set up a booth.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

I see so there's no point in waiting on doing a purchase, thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Correct, unfortunately we will not be attending with product, so ordering online is the best bet.
Thanks again for the orders everyone, all PM's responded!


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

just installed this the other day. worked like a charm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

mine is in the process of being shipped. cant wait to get it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (jsharp4684)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsharp4684* »_Thanks...just didn't want to see someone order and not get what they need.

Yay for finding posts on this AFTER trying to get the new DV to work with the old spacer...


----------



## hellajetta3 (Jun 10, 2003)

*NOISE!!*

Has anyone noticed a strong whistling sound after replacement (when the turbo kicks in, sound like a CAI or carbonio way louder).
ECS mentioned that it might be the rubber boot but there is no rubber boot on the upgraded DV. is this normal?










_Modified by hellajetta3 at 11:19 PM 2-22-2010_


----------

